# Bolbitis heteroclita



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

Never had this plant before. The question is, is it planted in the substrate, or anchored like Jave fern? The root system looks like it should be above the substrate, resembles a rhizome type plant.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

When I had it, I usually just kept it stuck between the nooks and crannies of rock or wood.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you for the info. didn't look like it should be buried, but have never kept this plant before.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

From what I've seen, you can use it just like java fern or anubias.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You can do it either way as long as you don't bury the rhizome. I grow all of my java fern and anubias (except one) in my substrate. Anubias Nana makes an awesome carpeting plant and all of my ferns have leaves that reach 12+" in length. Better to keep them low in the tank....for me anyway.


----------

